# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Crystals in my test vial?

## HEVEW8

Just noticed today that at the bottom of the test vial it looks like crystals have formed, what's the deal with that?[ATTACH=CONFIG]131807[/ATTACH

----------


## bass

Is that a pharmaceutical grade or compounding pharmacy? Either way, simply place in hot water for 20 minutes or so. How old is it and what is the expiration date?

----------


## Soar

That's some serious crystallization... Try what Bass said it should work.

----------


## HEVEW8

It's from my clinic, so I'm guessing its pharmisutical grade.as far as the age, I have had it for three weeks, it's a 7 week supply.. It has been cold in my closet so it's probably from that... I will do the hot water trick, thanks guys,.. It's scary not knowing what's being injected into your body! Are the crystals the actual test?

----------


## ironbeck

At least u know there is good amount of hormone in your product :-) just place in pan with 1 in water and bring water to boil then turn off and let sit, repeat if necessary then pin as normal when crystallization clears up, you may have to repeat this process every dam time?

----------


## ironbeck

the crystals r the actual hormone(test)

----------


## HEVEW8

Well no wonder I have not been feeling myself,.. I have been getting nothing but grape seed oil every three days....LOL... Seriously though, I have been roller coasting the past two weeks, had me worried after how long it has taken to get dialed in...
Thanks guys!
Ruben

----------


## Soar

Whew of you've been injecting with it all crystalized for a few weeks your next few are gonna be fun once it's all dissolved again lol! Super test lmao

----------


## J DIESEL3

Hey HEVEW8 don't worry you will be fine.

I get test cyp that is not from a compound pharmacy and my insert papers said this could happen..Just as Bass and others have said warming and shaking will correct the problem.

Just remember after you get this back to normal it will be stronger now! The reason I say this is because you were still using it after you formed crystals.Just something to keep in mind if u have BW coming up or feel different.

----------


## HEVEW8

It has become such a normal operation lately, I never really looked at the vial, just by chance as i was putting it away I noticed the white haze near the bottom,.. Then once I really looked I started to panic,.. All kinds of thoughts ran through my head,.. Bacteria growing, tampered vial, bad test, ect... I'm feeling much better now, and looking forward to the next injection!.....

----------


## J DIESEL3

I Hear ya man!

If I didn't read that insert and I was doing my normal shot and after saw that.. I would have freaked out thinking the same thoughts that u did! Lol

----------

